# Avast Free?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My free version is about to expire. Do I need the paid version, as they suggest--or should I continue with the free? Does the paid version have extra protection that People need? Do I need something beside this? I dropped the McAfee on suggestions here. Thanks in Advance


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Continue with the free if all you want is an anti-virus, if you want all the bells and whistles (firewall, anti-malware, etc) then pay for it.

I'm thankful some people pay so I can continue getting mine for free --- hey wait a minute, does that make me a liberal?


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> I'm thankful some people pay so I can continue getting mine for free --- hey wait a minute, does that make me a liberal?


It means you live in Nevada.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> My free version is about to expire. Do I need the paid version, as they suggest--or should I continue with the free? Does the paid version have extra protection that People need? Do I need something beside this? I dropped the McAfee on suggestions here. Thanks in Advance


You can register the free version again, but they'll try to nudge you to the paid version. Note the difference between updating (staying with free) and upgrading (going with paid). The free version links will be black & white while the paid version links will be in color.

If it seems like you're being forced to buy it then you clicked a wrong link.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

I have been using Avast for 2 yrs now. For the first 10 months I used the free version. They updated it automatically (choose that option) and only once did a ransomware slip in. But I handled that myself by shutting down immediately, restarting in safe mode and running an Avast scan.
I have since purchased the premiere pkg. and am well satisfied with all the extras.
I also use SuperAntiSpyware for trojans and tracking cookies.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

With Premium for $50/yr, I got all the below, plus they have a geek forum...
*Anti-[FONT=inherit !important]malware[/FONT] Protection* plus anti-[FONT=inherit !important]spyware[/FONT] & anti-[FONT=inherit !important]rootkit[/FONT]
*SafeZone* Browser for secured payments & banking 
*Silent Firewall* against hacker attacks 
*Anti-spam* against [FONT=inherit !important]phishing[/FONT] & scam emails 
*Automatic Software Updater* keeps other programs updated 
*AccessAnywhere* access your PC over the Internet 
*Data Shredder* for a military-grade permanent data erasure 
*Windows Compatible* works great with Windows 7, 8.1, 8, 7, Vista, & XP
I messed up a couple of times and erased the wrong files, but they re-issued the license with no problems.


----------



## pengyou (Jun 22, 2009)

If you want additional features, you may want to check other freeware packages. Some of the free ones provide services that your may not, and vice versa.


----------

